# Looking For Beginner Animators To Volunteer For a Furry Project! :)



## LeoTheFox (Feb 11, 2020)

_*Hey there, guys! I'm looking for beginner animators to volunteer for a Furry project with a good potential. It's going to be a serie of 2-3 minute long animations. E-Mail me or DM me if you are interested. Further information will be given after you contact me.*_


----------



## bandit_husky (May 16, 2020)

why not


----------



## LeoTheFox (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> why not


Drop me a DM if you're interested. =)


----------

